# custom painting a 706z



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

any idea's on who? what type of paint or even dipping process....Thanks in advance


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bill, I would think powder coating would be the way to go. I know a guy that had a few reels done and it looked real nice.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Bill, I would think powder coating would be the way to go. I know a guy that had a few reels done and it looked real nice.


I kinda remember Garbo having one that looked like checker plated??...maybe dipped?...thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, that one was dipped.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe Dura-coat?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I was just thinking along the same lines for some mitchels I got on the way. I was thinking about just stopping at one of these hobby shops and asking them.


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

went by the hobby shop on w st today. the guy said it would be better to use an automotive paint. i also went by the powder coating place off 9 mile. he said it would be $50 to media blast and powder coat it.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

no way I'm paying 50 bucks to paint my reel, I'm way too jewish for that. heh. I guess I'll have to get crafty.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

50 bucks is too much...


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

In my opinion Duracoat is the way to go. It does not chip and peel eventually like powder coat and will be the last finish you will ever need to put on your reel. If you paint it, regardless of paint type, it will need to be refinished over and over again. I feel if you know your colors, pay the price 1 time and be done.


----------

